# Lowrance elite 7 or humminbird 858 combo



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am trying to decide between lowrance elite 7 or the humminbird 858c combo. I am relatively new to fishfinders so any help or opinions would help.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a Hummingbird 800 series.. I was looking to upgrade and thought the Lowrance was easier to use.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Elite 7 with SD card upgrade on sale at Cabelas $399. Your not going to beat that!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Paul Mac said:


> Elite 7 with SD card upgrade on sale at Cabelas $399. Your not going to beat that!



If the 7 is only $399 why are they selling the 4 at $299? Doesn't seem like the prices differ to get a much nicer model


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Paul Mac said:


> Elite 7 with SD card upgrade on sale at Cabelas $399. Your not going to beat that!


Link? The Humminbird Helix may be best bang for buck at the moment. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Humminbirdreg-Helix-5-SI-SonarGPS-Combo/1930809.uts

$499 but I don't think it supports iPilot link if that matters. If hes considering Lowrance, probably not.

The 858 may support link I'm not sure. The 859s do.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

They are unloading the Lowrance hdi's to get ready for CHIRP. It also comes with a Lake Insight sd card. The Helix 5's are a good value but the Elite 7 w/ card & cover at $399 is a killer deal!


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I would love my Lowrances. That being said I wish I I could link it to my I pilot. The Lowrance is very easy to read and there web page has a ton of info on how to use there equipment. I've only had lower end humming bird. Finders but they were not my favorite.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Elite 5 CHIRP sonar/GPS combo 83/200 transducer in Bargain Cave for $499.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...05591780&WTz_l=Home;cat105591780;cat105638580

Oh god.. They have the bow mount Humminbird 360 in there as well for 999............... 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...05591780&WTz_l=Home;cat105591780;cat105638580


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Paul Mac said:


> They are unloading the Lowrance hdi's to get ready for CHIRP. It also comes with a Lake Insight sd card. The Helix 5's are a good value but the Elite 7 w/ card & cover at $399 is a killer deal![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Do you have the url link to that item, I cant find that one at Cabelas


----------

